# auf etwas sagen



## davlar

Hola a todos.

Me preguntaba si existe la estructura "auf etwas sagen". Sinceramente no he podido encontrarla. El caso es que el otro día leyendo un libro encontré la expresión: "Darauf sagt er zu ihm..." y aunque intuyo lo que significa me gustaría entender de dónde viene. También he visto: "Was soll ich denn darauf sagen?"

Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar y aportar una referencia sobre dónde encontrar esta expresión (en caso de haberla).

Muchas gracias.


davlar


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Hola, Davlar.

Mirando
Duden | darauf | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft
se ve en 4.a. y b. que "darauf" es un sinónimo de "dann", "danach". Y en mi opinión, se usa en este sentido cuando aparece en conjunto con "sagen":
"Darauf sagte er..." = "Luego, el dijo..."

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## davlar

Hola Susana,

Pues si que me has roto los esquemas!
Entonces en la frase: "Was soll ich denn darauf sagen?" sería: "¿qué digo entonces a continuación?" ¿no?

Muchas gracias Susana.

davlar


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Sí, eso. Pero claro, a ver qué opina Tonerl.


----------



## davlar

¡Muchas gracias Susana!

davlar


----------



## Tonerl

Hola davlar !

Ni falta que hace avergonzarse por no entender todas las
sutilezas muy difíciles de nuestra lengua, *porque la gramática vuestra también se las trae* !!!* *

Has hecho una pregunta determinada y en contestación a ésta yo diría lo siguiente:
*was soll ich (dir) dazu/darauf/hierauf sagen? *
¿qué quieres que te diga a continuación ?

Quizás esto pueda servir para mejor entenderlo !?

Saludos


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias Tonerl. Estoy muy agadecido por tu ayuda.
Tengo suerte de vivir en Alemania y de poder seguir estudiando este idioma que me fascina.
Quizás algún día pueda ser yo el que ayude a otros. De esta manera pueda entonces devolver el favor que ahora se me hace.

Un saludo enorme desde la cuenca del Ruhr!

davlar


----------

